# Fossa comuna



## Heywolfas

Hallo there,

A sad theme, but...
in the certificate of death, there's written a place where the man is buried.  I have the name of grave, section, name of cementery and this:

_"ha estat inhumat al nínxol 177, 4t pis, de la Secció Santa Teresa (fossa comuna), del Cementiri Municipal de Sant Llátzer, d'aquesta Ciutat."_
 
maybe someone has any clue what is the FOSSA COMUNA?

Thanks for any help..


----------



## Talant

Hi,

It's Catalan and not Spanish. It's a "common grave".

Bye


----------



## sunce

Fosa común = common grave
The text is written in catalan. Fossa comuna = fosa común in castellano.


----------



## Heywolfas

Thank you for your answers!

Then, another question arises- if it is common grave, how comes the name of the grave is indicated? Or maybe the might be a lot of common graves?


----------



## Talant

Hi,

"Sección Santa Teresa" doesn't have to be the name of the common grave. It can be the name of the section of the cemetery where the common grave is. It then says to go to that section and then look for the common grave. There might be other common graves in the cemetery, or not.


----------



## Heywolfas

Thank you very much, Talant!
Your answer is really helpful 
Thx!


----------



## kiyama

Hey!
Just a question. How can he be inhumated in a niche and in a common grave at the same time?
kiyama


----------



## Cecilio

Té raó kiyama. Aquesta fossa comuna sembla molt poc comuna...


----------



## belén

It doesn't look so uncommon to me. 

Common graves are not always big holes where bodies are piled up and buried.

Some common graves are divided into compartiments and even had some floors. For example, documents regarding how bodies were buried in common graves in our postwar have been found and they specify in what compartment and floor the body was buried.


----------

